# Medir as temperaturas: uma coisa dificil!



## J.S. (1 Ago 2007 às 20:17)

Aqui um link sobre medir temperaturas numa sensorscreen ou sensorhut.

En Ingles..

http://ams.allenpress.com/perlserv/?request=get-document&doi=10.1175%2F1520-0426(1999)016%3C1862%3AMEAWMR%3E2.0.CO%3B2&ct=1


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 23:38)

Muito bom o artigo. 

Também tive de ter um certo cuidado na hora de instalar um termómetro em Braga uma vez que estou num apartamento.
Assim a solução que adoptei foi:

Um termómetro (do tipo termopar resistente à chuva, sol, etc...)  exposto ao Sol onde posso verificar as temperaturas depois do Sol se pôr ou antes de se levantar. Este é o termómetro que me dá as mínimas.
Depois tenho um termómetro abrigado numa varanda para obter as máximas. Este último não serve para leitura das mínimas pois a radiação das paredes e chão e o efeito "estufa" que cria o tecto falsificam completamente as mínimas.

Até ao momento tenho tido leituras excelentes. As máximas são basicamente iguais às o IM, quanto às mínimas não tenho grandes hipoteses de efectuar boas leituras pois a estrada em alcatrão e morar no 5º andar não dá hipóteses de ter mínimas muito baixas.  Daí a mínima mais baixa que registei foi só de 0ºC quando a oficial penso que foi inferior a -3ºC


----------

